# Might be switching to Nigerians???



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Contemplating slowly switching to registered Nigerians... Are there some good quality ones with good sized teats, or are they all itty bitty teats? How much can a good quality Nigerian doe produce? I know that this will vary, but I would like to at least get 16-20 oz per milking.... Is this reasonable? The teat size would be a deal breaker honestly...., but if that will be an issue I could very well get some mini Nubians and mini Mutts going and use those as my main herd...

2 reasons for switching to smaller breeds. Let's face it I'm getting older, my elderly mom is getting older, and I'm assuming they will be easier to handle

Another reason when selling my kid crop this year many people wanted mini's.... They sell like hot cakes here....

So.... I'm assuming I'll need field fencing, or will my electric fence do it?

Thanks!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Lots of people love the minis and there are good milking lines out there but you have to do your research. To me I'd rather keep a couple of my larger does than to go to minis. They don't jump the fence, I can keep fewer to milk, I don't have to bend over as much, and our market is so saturated with backyard mini breeders people can't sell them.

there are great reasons to have minis too - so in the end I think it's a matter of personal opinion and what you want. Great cases to be made for both sizes!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, not going mini just yet, maybe when my girls retire, I'll keep some of their mini offspring....


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

I agree with what GoatBlessings said about being able to sell your minis. It is very VERY difficult to sell minis. At least where we are. Too many backyard goat breeders flooding the market with F1s that are not registered and come from questionable lines. Minis bred from high quality standard does and high quality Nigerian bucks are the best producers in our experience. 

Our mini La Manchas peak between 3/4-1 gallon a day! Our Nigie does peaked at 1/2 gallon for one doe, and 3/4 gallon for our other doe. But we paid a premium price from the best breeder in our state to have them as foundational breeding stock in our heard, rather than get the $50 special from Craigslist.

Where and WHO you purchase any goat breed from makes a difference in the quality animal you recieve.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

There are Nigerian Dwarfs with tiny teats, and ones with larger ones. I would ask the breeder you're looking at purchasing from if they hand milk their goats or not. Some show breeders with very nice animals aren't in it for the milk and don't pay attention to teat size because if they do milk, they use a machine. 

Milk production varies between goats, too. I have a doe who milked a quart a day as a first freshener, and this year she is raising quadruplets with milk to spare! There are also does with pretty little udders who don't produce much. 16-20 oz per milking sounds reasonable in my opinion, but not just any Nigerian Dwarf is going to be able to do it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Our doe is taller (though still under the regulation height) and has great teats. They're still much smaller than standard doe teats, but I've milked tic-tac teats for a friend and Annie's are a dream in comparison. This year I bred her to a gorgeous Nigerian buck (I drool every time I see him!) who has been throwing award winning doelings. However, he is slightly TALLER than Nigerian regulation. We got one doe (and 3 bucks) from him - all gorgeous. NICE conformation. But the doe kid is going to be tall. One plus there is that it will be easier to get a bucket under her. ;-) Her half sister is also fabulous looking - probably my best doe, but she's so small that I'm not sure how easy milking is going to be. She's due in the next week and a half, so I'll soon find out.

If you want, I can ship them both to you in the fall and you can breed them and compare. ;-) 

onder: So what would it cost to ship 2 small does from Maine to Washington?????


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> Our doe is taller (though still under the regulation height) and has great teats. They're still much smaller than standard doe teats, but I've milked tic-tac teats for a friend and Annie's are a dream in comparison. This year I bred her to a gorgeous Nigerian buck (I drool every time I see him!) who has been throwing award winning doelings. However, he is slightly TALLER than Nigerian regulation. We got one doe (and 3 bucks) from him - all gorgeous. NICE conformation. But the doe kid is going to be tall. One plus there is that it will be easier to get a bucket under her. ;-) Her half sister is also fabulous looking - probably my best doe, but she's so small that I'm not sure how easy milking is going to be. She's due in the next week and a half, so I'll soon find out.
> 
> If you want, I can ship them both to you in the fall and you can breed them and compare. ;-)
> 
> onder: So what would it cost to ship 2 small does from Maine to Washington?????


Thanks Groovyoldlady I think I'm going to be waiting for awhile to go mini... Now you got me curious about the cost though.... You never know I might have to ship in...


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Most likely they are going to have very small teats. However, check out some of these does. http://phoenixrisingfarm.webs.com/seniordoes.htm


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ranger1 said:


> Most likely they are going to have very small teats. However, check out some of these does. http://phoenixrisingfarm.webs.com/seniordoes.htm


Wow...those are some stunning does!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!!! Beautiful, stunning does Now their teats are not so small.... I could work with those.... Poppy Patch is here in WA...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We breed for Nigerian Dwarves to have good production ... our highest producer at her peak produces 5 cups per milking. Her teats are very easy to milk. Her mother has small teats so we bred her to a buck to improve that.

I haven't had issues selling Nigerian Dwarf does, but then again I'm not in a rush about it - if the bucklings don't sell I harvest them. The doelings I just wait until they sell because we can keep and breed them if we want to.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I LOVE my Nigerian Dwarfs! I switched from Nubians to Nigerians and I will never get a large breed again. They are very friendly, though sometimes shy until you warm up to them. (Though I'm sure a bottle baby would be super friendly). They are gentle, are great mommas, and come in beautiful colors!! At max. does can give 2 quarts (64oz) per day. If you buy from the right lines then the teats can be reasonably/good sized. Here in MI, reasonably priced Nigerians sell like crazy! Not sure on the fence. We have a smaller chain link fence and ours are out on walks with us and running around almost every day. This summer/fall we are putting up a big pasture for them to be in.


----------

